# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La PDE prepara nuevas denuncias contra el plan hidrológico del Ebro

## sergi1907

Los antitrasvasistas llevan a cabo una campaña en las redes para intentar evitar que Arias sea comisario europeo.


Llegada de los participantes a la Piraguada, ayer al mediodía en Tortosa. Foto: m. millan

Unas 200 personas participaron ayer en la decimocuarta edición de la Piraguada en Defensa del Ebro, coincidiendo con la jornada reivindicativa del Big Jump y que recorrió el río Ebro entre Xerta y Tortosa. La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE) quiso dar un carácter reivindicativo a la jornada lúdica, en el marco de la lucha contra el nuevo plan hidrológico de la cuenca del Ebro.

La Plataforma prepara nuevas denuncias contra el plan de cuenca, que prevén presentar «de manera sistemática», mientras avanza el recurso contencioso presentado en el Tribunal Supremo. También ultiman la queja a la Unión Europea, según detalló ayer el portavoz del movimiento, Manolo Tomás, que se ha retrasado por cuestiones técnicas. «Estamos a la espera de una documentación sobre los planes de gestión de los espacios naturales incluidos en la Red Natura 2000, que corresponde al gobierno de la Generalitat», explicó Tomás.

La queja contiene mucha documentación técnica e incluye una petición formal a la Comisión Europea para que intervenga directamente e inste al Estado a detener el plan hidrológico del Ebro, el cual incluye unos caudales ecológicos para el tramo final del río Ebro insuficientes para el buen mantenimiento ambiental del Delta.

La Plataforma también ha intensificado su lucha en Europa. Desde hace tres meses y en las redes sociales lleva a cabo una campaña para intentar evitar que el ex ministro Miguel Arias sea finalmente nombrado comisario europeo, tal y como quisiera el gobierno del Partido Popular. Tomás recuerda la trayectoria de Arias Cañete como ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, desde donde impulsó el trasvase del Ebro y el plan hidrológico nacional. La PDE teme que el nuevo rol europeo de Arias sirva para allanar el camino al nuevo pacto del agua y plan hidrológico nacional que quiere impulsar este mismo año el gobierno español, una vez ya ha finalizado la planificación hidrológica de todas las cuencas estatales (las últimas, del Júcar y el Segura, se aprobaron en el Consejo de Ministros del viernes).

Además, preparan un acuerdo con entidades y ONG ambientalistas en el ámbito europeo en pro de la protección del Delta.

Todo ello, mientras el movimiento se plantea nuevamente movilizaciones en otoño, siempre que éstas sean útiles en su estrategia para detener la aplicación del plan de cuenca tal y como está redactado actualmente.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...logic-de-lebre

----------

F. Lázaro (16-jul-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué envidia me dan los de la PDE. 

Hacen bien, todo mi apoyo para que esa persona no sea Comisario ni nada en lo que tenga una mínima responsabilidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

